# Autox Arms Race



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

I know this may sound "trite" compared to all of the high-perf mods found here, but something I have found that helps me quite a bit is a _Liquivac_.

The only way I have found to keep the valves from ticking in my 2.8 Z3 during an autocross is to run with 9 quarts of 10w30. After the event, the Liquivac allows me to easily remove a couple of quarts of oil and return it to "street capacity."










Available at Northern Tool.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds about right :dunno: 

Mark


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> care to reiterate :angel: :eeps:


 Got news from Florida for me? :dunno:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

what was the name of that other adjustable bar we were looking at?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Ugh...


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Ugh...


 your avatar is freaking me out


----------



## WileECoyote (May 7, 2003)

Elwood said:


> your avatar is freaking me out


http://www.doonesbury.com/

:thumbup:


----------

